# New Southern Variabilis Viv



## iRyan (Feb 17, 2011)

Pretty much done. A few of the begonia's came in a little beat up so they might not make it and will need replaced, they're both in the right hand foreground. I also need to plant something at the top left in the little planter I made out of the background but other than that I think I'm good to go. Seeded with tropical white, silver, pink, and some giant orange iso's.

Species list-
Peperomia sp. (Costa Rica)
Begonia Glabra
Begonia U074
Microsorum sp.
Bird's nest fern
Oak Leaf creeping fig
Cebu Blue
Neo Small Fry
Neo Punctatissima Yellow
Neo Edge of Night
Neo Babe
Vriesea Racinae

There's a few more that I don't remember their names as well.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Great layout! Very thoughtfully hard scaped, and nice plant choices


----------



## iRyan (Feb 17, 2011)

Thank you sir. My only complaint is that the top branch goes almost perfectly horizontal, I should have angled it a bit one way or the other but by the time I thought about it it would have been too much work for me to redo it. 

Other than that I'm pretty excited about how it turned out.


----------



## ZookeeperDoug (Jun 5, 2011)

Damn kid, you've been holding out on me! Looks great Ryan!


----------



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

Looks awesome man, Well done! I wouldn't worry about the horizontal branch, with time and as things grow in it will become even less noticeable (to be honest I didn't even notice til you pointed it out). 
Two thumbs up!


----------



## Elphaba (Aug 26, 2007)

Looks great! I love the plant choices too, and of course I'm a sucker for the Vr. racinae. =) What is the tank size? How many variabilis are going in there?

Best,
Ash


----------



## vvarian (Mar 3, 2013)

Looks great ! How did you attach the cork to the sides - gs?


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Great looking build.... You did an amazing job.


----------



## Bunsincunsin (Feb 11, 2008)

Really nice viv! It's definitely one of the nicer ones I've seen lately. It's going to look great once it grows in a bit and you've got frogs hoppin' around.


----------



## ZookeeperDoug (Jun 5, 2011)

I even regognize some of those cuttings. Not gonna spoil Ryan's thunder as far as how many Southern's are going in there, but as Ryan is local, I've been able to hook him up with offspring. I'm really happy to see that they're going into this fantastic looking viv.


----------



## LizardLicker (Aug 17, 2012)

Very nice design... I bet those begonias will come back too. When I plant begonias into a new viv they almost always completely die of to the ground. Every one of them has come back in great shape.


----------



## GP dynamite (Feb 19, 2013)

Really beautiful viv. Great plant choices and nice hardscape design. Lucky little frogs are gonna be very happy in there.


----------



## Peter Keane (Jun 11, 2005)

iRyan said:


> Thank you sir. My only complaint is that the top branch goes almost perfectly horizontal, I should have angled it a bit one way or the other but by the time I thought about it it would have been too much work for me to redo it.
> 
> Other than that I'm pretty excited about how it turned out.


I was actually going to comment positively on that, I like it, it gives the vivarium a new dimension. your southerns will be able to use it and you can get a chance to view them close-up without it being a belly shot.

Well done and best of luck with your frogs!
Peter Keane


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

All I can say is wow, now that looks like a slice of rain forest.....looks like I am going to have to steal some of your design for my next 2 builds, kind of reminds me of some of Zach B's tanks. I love Vriesea Racinae but my last one flowered and died without pupping, such a cool little brom, and not easy to find.


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

Dude,that is a slamming setup.You are going to have some very happy frogs.They will be really comfortable in there.Breeding is definitely going to happen in that little slice of ecosystem!Congrats on a job well done and good luck with them!


----------



## dancingfrog (Jun 7, 2012)

Looks great, How did you attach the cork to the walls? And how did you attach the broms?


----------



## iRyan (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks for all the kind words everyone. I usually really dislike a lot of my tanks but I think this one is the first that I'm actually kind of proud of. 

To answer some questions:

Tank is a 24w x 18d x 36h exo.

Branches have been filled with greatstuff on the ends and then the normal silicone/peat around the edges to give them a little extra sticking power to the glass and to blend it better. I've done it before in other viv's and have never had a problem with it coming off of the glass so far. :crosses fingers:

Broms are stuck into a few holes I drilled here in there into the cork and then a little dab of hot glue holds them in place. A few have some toothpicks for support as well. 

There are six Southern's in there as of today. I might get a few more possibly in the coming months. 

A big thanks to Doug for some clippings and the immaculate frogs.


----------



## Elphaba (Aug 26, 2007)

Someone else who uses hot glue for bromeliads, excellent! =) I've gotta say again, this is a fantastic tank -- you've inspired me to consider Southerns for the cube I've been working on the past couple of months.

Pics of the frogs! Pics of the frogs! I know I'm not the only one who wants to see 'em!

Best,
Ash


----------



## iRyan (Feb 17, 2011)

I'll attempt to get some pics in the next few days of them. I unfortunately have to use my phone as my camera so they certainly won't be doing the setup or any of the little guys any justice.


----------



## Wings (Apr 1, 2012)

Ballllllllllllliiiiinnnn!!!!


----------



## KC3 (Sep 12, 2012)

Beautiful tank


----------



## iRyan (Feb 17, 2011)

Snagged a few phone pics of the little guys today and figured I would add pictures of the whole frog room while I'm at it. 







One side of the room. Starting with the big tank and working left to right: Variabilis, empty at the moment while I replant, Banded Imi's, Vent's, old variabilis viv which I'll be re-doing soon.


Top is Auratus, middle is Leuc's, bottom left is my lone male Azureus, the empty tank next to him will be his new home when I get around to finishing it.
The empty rack is currently a tadpole holding area but will eventually be 3 12x12x18's to hold pairs of Imitators.


----------



## EverettC (Mar 9, 2004)

What size racks are you using for that shelf that has 4 tanks on it? The rack next to your Variabilis tank.


----------



## iRyan (Feb 17, 2011)

EverettC said:


> What size racks are you using for that shelf that has 4 tanks on it? The rack next to your Variabilis tank.


It's 40" wide by 72" tall. The 40" ones are kind of hard to find now it seems, Target used to sell them in store but I haven't seen one in awhile.


----------



## Sammie (Oct 12, 2009)

What's the purpose of the white piece of plastic in the film canister?
Love your frog room, clean and everything in it's place. I like that


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

Sammie said:


> What's the purpose of the white piece of plastic in the film canister?
> Love your frog room, clean and everything in it's place. I like that


That white piece i think is cut from another film can and the purpose is to make egg removal easier...


----------



## ZookeeperDoug (Jun 5, 2011)

Sammie said:


> What's the purpose of the white piece of plastic in the film canister?
> Love your frog room, clean and everything in it's place. I like that


That's a half of a white film can cut to fit inside. Makes egg removal a breeze. It is something I learned from Scott. I've taken it a bit further, a half film can fits perfectly inside one of the little square Berber baby food containers.


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

Man that is an awesome tank! I've been making tanks for 6 years and mine still don't look anything close to that.

I do have a suggestion though. My southern groups always lay in film cans about half way up the tank somewhat hidden behind plants, or in film cans in the leaf litter.


----------



## ZookeeperDoug (Jun 5, 2011)

thedude said:


> Man that is an awesome tank! I've been making tanks for 6 years and mine still don't look anything close to that.
> 
> I do have a suggestion though. My southern groups always lay in film cans about half way up the tank somewhat hidden behind plants, or in film cans in the leaf litter.


Adam,

His frogs are decentants of yours, through me. Thought yould enjoy knowing that. I've had the pleasure of meantoring Ryan a bit.


----------



## iRyan (Feb 17, 2011)

ZookeeperDoug said:


> Adam,
> 
> His frogs are decentants of yours, through me. Thought yould enjoy knowing that. I've had the pleasure of meantoring Ryan a bit.


And by mentoring he mean's I blatantly copy everything he does because it seems to be working well for him, haha.


----------



## iRyan (Feb 17, 2011)

I figure it's time for a small update.


Full tank shot, starting to show some growth.


Pep. sp. Costa Rica starting to go crazy.


Brom throwing some roots while the begonia behind it that started with a total of one leaf is starting grow pretty good.


And I saved the best for last....TADS!! This is their second clutch, first one molded. These should be hatching any day now and they've already laid me another yesterday.


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

The viv looks awesome and congrats on the new additions


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

This viv is VERY well done!! I really like it  . My first impression was, WOW, that's a lot of broms haha.

And yay for tads


----------



## Jesse (Sep 19, 2005)

Very awesome viv! Great job.


----------



## NM Crawler (Jan 23, 2012)

Grats my man, viv is looking bad ass! still need to swing by and Check it out in person.


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2004)

Gorgeous tank and frogs! I am thinking of getting some Southern's for my exo 18x18x24 as well. What kind of moss is that you have growing?

Ryan


----------



## eyeviper (May 23, 2006)

You have a fantastic tank. It is a unique and well executed design. what's your misting schedule and i apologize if you already stated this but what lights are you running?


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Gorgeous! A few more photos of your frogroom, please. My questions are the same as Eyeviper, about misting and lights.


----------



## iRyan (Feb 17, 2011)

I hand mist so honestly it's not a set schedule. If I'm home it's twice a day, once in the morning and once in the afternoon/evening. I spend the night at my girlfriends apartment a lot though so there are days here and there it doesn't get misted at all. I do have an ultrasonic that comes on for 40 minutes mid day though every day. 

The moss is whatever Black Jungle's moss is. So far it's easily the best moss I've had in any of my tanks. As long as you can keep it fairly moist it takes off. It's shown growth even in the area's that don't get the best lighting, say down towards the bottom of the tank. I highly recommend picking some up, although they're sold out at the moment as I found out today when I went to try and order some for a new build. 

The lights are just Exo compact hoods running 23w lights.


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

Hey, do these guys utilize the upper portion of the viv? Or do they stay mstly on the bottom or middle?


----------



## mongo77 (Apr 28, 2008)

I have mine in a 36 inch high viv and I never see mine towards the bottom.


----------



## ZookeeperDoug (Jun 5, 2011)

hypostatic said:


> Hey, do these guys utilize the upper portion of the viv? Or do they stay mstly on the bottom or middle?


My breeding group uses all levels of a 20H vert. I'd say they're usually up in the foliage but I frequently see one or more foraging in the leaf litter. My feeding station is on a sea grape leaf and they're frequently seen congregating there waiting for flies to come along.


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

Ok just wondering. I thought I heard somewhere that someone's southerns (or maybe it was highland??) spent most of the time in the leaf litter


----------



## Fantastica (May 5, 2013)

Mine are almost always on the ground. I have sparse leaf litter over sheet moss.


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

My group use every level of the viv....They also climb in and out of the cork tubes....They do spend time in the leaf litter though...One of my favorite frogs quite bold....

sent from my Galaxy S lll


----------



## Dart_Man (Mar 23, 2013)

I noticed nearly all (if not all) of your vivs are exos. It also looks like you still have the screen lid on as well as do not have anything filling the small gaps between the front hinging doors and side walls (such as silicone or cut air line tubing). Leading me to two questions....
1) How does the humditity hold up with the screen lid and large cracks around the doors. Does your misting system as well as your intermittent misting overcome the drying out everyday? (seems really tough if you do not rig a misting system)
2) Do ff's and other microfauna escape through the front door a lot with the gaps being there.

Again, this is just what it looks like from the pictures. I ended up putting 3 strips of air line tubing (left, center, and right) around the door and also had a custom glass lid made (only cost me $18) to take care of these for my exo. I do not have any misting system but do mist manually as needed. 
Let me know please as I enjoy exos but find these little things more expensive and a nuisance. 

Wonderful frogroom and builds too! Southerns are my next frog. I should have said that first


----------



## desertFrogger (Mar 15, 2012)

I like the setup


----------



## iRyan (Feb 17, 2011)

Dart_Man said:


> I noticed nearly all (if not all) of your vivs are exos. It also looks like you still have the screen lid on as well as do not have anything filling the small gaps between the front hinging doors and side walls (such as silicone or cut air line tubing). Leading me to two questions....
> 1) How does the humditity hold up with the screen lid and large cracks around the doors. Does your misting system as well as your intermittent misting overcome the drying out everyday? (seems really tough if you do not rig a misting system)
> 2) Do ff's and other microfauna escape through the front door a lot with the gaps being there.
> 
> ...


I have glass siliconed to the inside of the tops. That was I never really have to worry about them rusting and if need be I can probably get the glass off and not damage the screen.

I haven't done anything to where the doors meet the sides or each other, though I probably should have. I do have some escapee's but I always have a banana inside so I don't have an overwhelming number trying to get out. 

Drying out isn't too bad, certainly not enough to worry the frogs. I'm sure I would get better moss growth if I had a MistKing though for sure.

My group is like Doug's I'd say (they're his offspring after all). They use all areas of the tank throughout the day, I can usually see 4 of the 6 at any given time. They love to hangout at the banana though, they seem to be little pigs just waiting at the feeding trough.


----------



## harrisbt (Feb 19, 2013)

This is a beautiful tank, iRyan. Really inspiring layout. Any updates? How has it filled in? How are the frogs (and tads!) doing?


----------

